# vertical leg press vs. squats



## the_general64 (May 11, 2006)

i have a vertical leg press at home. on it i can do 400 for about 2 reps. what would that translate to if i were doing squats? is one better than the other?


----------



## JordanMang (May 11, 2006)

It would translate to a lot less. I can leg press over 800 lbs and I can't squat near that so?


----------



## the_general64 (May 11, 2006)

i kind of figured that............


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2006)

I can press 32 45lb plates on the leg press for 3+ reps. I've never squatted more than 405lbs. Now I did that for many reps but still that's nothing close to what I can leg press.

There is no exact measurement. There are to many variables.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

it wouldn't translate to anything.  they are two different lifts.


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2006)

Virtually impossible to quantify...


----------



## Spud (May 12, 2006)

Well if you want to do a test, subtract your bodyweight from 400, then try squats with that weight first. Then progress upwards until you hit your 2 rep limit. That will tell you your equivalent strength.


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> Well if you want to do a test, subtract your bodyweight from 400, then try squats with that weight first. Then progress upwards until you hit your 2 rep limit. That will tell you your equivalent strength.



You mean test your 2RM in the squat to find out what your 2RM in the squat is?  Yeah, that's exactly what you should do.


----------



## Spud (May 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You mean test your 2RM in the squat to find out what your 2RM in the squat is?  Yeah, that's exactly what you should do.



Yeah, isn't that what he wants to know?

I'm just saying to start at 400 - BW.


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> Yeah, isn't that what he wants to know?
> 
> I'm just saying to start at 400 - BW.



I know.  I was just being a smartass, heh.


----------



## MyK (May 12, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> i have a vertical leg press at home. on it i can do 400 for about 2 reps. what would that translate to if i were doing squats? is one better than the other?



do not attempt to squat 400!!!

however, if you do, please make a vid and post it!


----------

